# [HardWare] Necesito consejo (solucionado)

## sag

Escenario:

Quiero montar un servidor casero, que conste de dos discos duro en raid-1, para poder guardar mis datosy dar otros servicios y pretendo conseguir que este equipo consuma lo menos posible.

Para conseguir un consumo optimo he adquirido una placa base - Via Epia SN http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/embedded/ProductDetail.jsp?id=550.

Para seguir en la linea de conseguir un consumo optimo he observado que la placa, dispone de una conexión para una tarjeta CompactFlash, que la reconoce como un disco duro ata y así poder hacer que se paren los discos duros cuando no este usándose.

Mis dudas son las siguientes:

¿Es recomendable usar una tarjeta CF como disco duro?, he leído que hay sistemas de archivos para este tipo de dispositivos, pero no se, si ya estan maduros o si es mejor usar un sistema tradicional para este tipo de dispositivos como podría ser ext4.

¿Cual es seria el tamaño optimo de la tarjeta CF 8 o 16 GB?

¿Me podéis ayudar?Last edited by sag on Tue Jul 13, 2010 10:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

mira, depende de la relacion precio/tamaño, pero 16gb... es medio poco como para hacer un raid por seguridad... para mi no se justifica ni de casualidad.

son 4 dvds... los grabas 2 veces, te aseguras y los grabas 3, y los dejas en casas de conocidos, y salvo cataclismo mundial, no perdes la data....

----------

## sag

Me he explicado mal, la tarjeta es para contener el sistema operativo, y poder apagar los dos disco duros del raid mientras no se usen.

----------

## pelelademadera

ahh, ahi va mejor. para tener el s.o, tampoco vale la pena un raid 0. podes tener el sistema instalado, y cada tanto haces un backup con partimage.

si falla, lo levantas y listo. 

si es para eso. compra una sola de 8gb te diria. siempre y cuando separes /usr/portage y /var/tmp, este ultimo seria necesario separar de disco cuando realizes compilaciones grandes.

mi / es de 6gb y anda mas que bien. kde4 openoffice ffox amarok k3b chrome avidemux ktorrent..... y tengo usados solo 4,5gb.

tendrias que separar el /home si pensas tener varias cosas, /var/tmp al momento de compilar, y al menos /usr/portage/distfiles. el arbol de portage pesa aproximadamente 300mb. no vas a tener problema ahi

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Desconozco de la parte técnica pero el asunto con todo lo que sea memoria flash es que hay un límite teórico en la cantidad de veces que se la puede escribir así que yo en tu lugar empezaría por hacerme de una buena cantidad de ram y usar la CF para cargar una initrd en un ramdisk de forma de no escribir sobre la CF nunca de ser posible.

Como ya te dijo pelelademadera antes, hay unos cuantos directorios que se escriben con mayor o menor frecuencia (/tmp, /var/tmp, /usr/portage, /home o /root, etc...). Todos ellos deberían ir fuera de la CF que ya que viene al caso, con 8Gb de capacidad te sobra por donde lo mires. Tengo un servidor con Gentoo que tiene ocupados 900Mb en / para que te hagas una idea.

La mejor forma que se me ocurre de hacer esto es: El initrd en la CF, una partición (o mas) en el primero de los discos con todos los directorios que vayan a ser escritos con frecuencia, una (o dos, para que hagan las veces de RAID 0) particiónes en el segundo de los discos para swap, el resto de las particiones de ambos discos en RAID 1. 

De esta forma, podrás actualizar en cualquier momento el servidor simplemente haciéndole chroot a una copia de la initrd y aplicar los cambios al reiniciar sobreescribiendo la anterior initrd en la CF, minimizando las operaciones de escritura. 

Otra ventaja: con mantener una copia del initrd fuera de la CF ya tienes un buen backup de la instalación.

Es lo que yo haría al menos, seguro alguien con mas experiencia puede aportar otro poco.

Salud!

----------

## sag

Creo que voy desistir de usar la tarjeta CF, de todas formas tengo que mirar lo del inird, porque puede ser interesante.

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.

Ya os contaré que tal me va la instalación del servidor. seguramente necesite ayuda en algún punto.

----------

